# Good news everyone; I quit Uber



## KGB7

After a year of Ubering and over 4k rides, i am relieved by ten fold, by getting away from Ubers worst financial dependant clutches.

In other words... i have quit Uber.

I will look back for many decades as long as i live and look back at Uber as the most interesting and most worst life experience in my life.
To be honest, i hope i will forget Uber name after 1 month, after daily medication of 6 pack of Heineken, that i hope will disinfect my brain of all and any so on and so forth my brain knows of Uber.

Ubering has been an unique experience, that nothing in this world will ever come close to or substitute it. For that i am thankful. But, and ... its a big but... If i had to do it all over again, i would rather be a custodial engineer at a pre-school, cleaning toilets after 5 year olds.

IMHO..... Uber is a domestic labor terrorist, that requires no explanation.

Good luck... and .. good bye.


----------



## Dang

KGB7 said:


> After an year of Ubering and over 4k rides, i am relieved by ten fold, by getting away from Ubers worst financial dependant clutches.
> 
> In other words... i have quit Uber.
> 
> I will look back for many decades as long as i live and look back at Uber as the most interesting and most worst life experience in my life.
> To be honest, i hope i will forget Uber name after 1 month, after daily medication of 6 pack of Heineken, that i hope will disinfect my brain of all and any so on and so forth my brain knows of Uber.
> 
> Ubering has been an unique experience, that nothing in this world will ever come close to or substitute it. For that i am thankful. But, and ... its a big but... If i had to do it all over again, i would rather be a custodial engineer at a pre-school, cleaning toilets after 5 year olds.
> 
> IMHO..... Uber is a domestic labor terrorist, that requires no explanation.
> 
> Good luck... and .. good bye.


So what was the reaskn that made u quit after 4k ride? The pays or what?


----------



## oscardelta

Congratulations! Don't look back, it will only make you bitter. Hopefully you got out with your car and your sanity relatively intact. 
"What do you mean you won't stop at Walgreens and McDonald's? I'm paying you SIX WHOLE DOLLARS for this ride!"
Who needs that crap?
'


----------



## KGB7

Dang said:


> So what was the reaskn that made u quit after 4k ride? The pays or what?


Homicidal thoughts.


----------



## oscardelta

I don't intend on working for Uber or Lyft again. I start my new job on Monday. Still, there is a voice in the darkest corner of my mind telling me to log in and accept a request and not even bother to go pick them up. Just wait for the texts and calls wondering where I am, why it's taking so long, why my car doesn't appear to be moving anywhere, and respond: "I'm on the way. Be there shortly." All the while I'll be sitting on the couch in my boxer shorts and eating a sandwich.

I won't do it, but it's fun to think about.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

KGB7 said:


> After an year of Ubering and over 4k rides, i am relieved by ten fold, by getting away from Ubers worst financial dependant clutches.
> 
> In other words... i have quit Uber.
> 
> I will look back for many decades as long as i live and look back at Uber as the most interesting and most worst life experience in my life.
> To be honest, i hope i will forget Uber name after 1 month, after daily medication of 6 pack of Heineken, that i hope will disinfect my brain of all and any so on and so forth my brain knows of Uber.
> 
> Ubering has been an unique experience, that nothing in this world will ever come close to or substitute it. For that i am thankful. But, and ... its a big but... If i had to do it all over again, i would rather be a custodial engineer at a pre-school, cleaning toilets after 5 year olds.
> 
> IMHO..... Uber is a domestic labor terrorist, that requires no explanation.
> 
> Good luck... and .. good bye.


 We need more posts like this.


----------



## Uberbrethren

KGB7 said:


> After an year of Ubering and over 4k rides, i am relieved by ten fold, by getting away from Ubers worst financial dependant clutches.
> 
> In other words... i have quit Uber.
> 
> I will look back for many decades as long as i live and look back at Uber as the most interesting and most worst life experience in my life.
> To be honest, i hope i will forget Uber name after 1 month, after daily medication of 6 pack of Heineken, that i hope will disinfect my brain of all and any so on and so forth my brain knows of Uber.
> 
> Ubering has been an unique experience, that nothing in this world will ever come close to or substitute it. For that i am thankful. But, and ... its a big but... If i had to do it all over again, i would rather be a custodial engineer at a pre-school, cleaning toilets after 5 year olds.
> 
> IMHO..... Uber is a domestic labor terrorist, that requires no explanation.
> 
> Good luck... and .. good bye.


KGB7 - Sounds like you are a person who should have gotten a gold watch for retiring. 4K rides is a ton and it can wear on you. Just know that many of the folks you drove subconsciously appreciated the fact that you got them to their destination and did it with class and integrity. So hold your head high and enjoy each and every Heineken. You earned them. Best of luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## SEAL Team 5

KGB7 said:


> After an year of Ubering and over 4k rides.


With this I could tell you are definitely burned out. Either you drove 18 hours a day 7 days a week or all your fares were no longer than 2 miles. I drive 60 hours a week for anywhere between 40-50 fares per week. Granted, I know my fares are longer then X fares. But that is an insane work ethic you have. No one can ever say that you never tried. Just hope you didn't ruin your vehicle. Good luck in the future.


----------



## Tedgey

KGB7 said:


> Homicidal thoughts.


I have those


----------



## ABC123DEF

KGB7 said:


> After an year of Ubering and over 4k rides, i am relieved by ten fold, by getting away from Ubers worst financial dependant clutches.
> 
> In other words... i have quit Uber.
> 
> I will look back for many decades as long as i live and look back at Uber as the most interesting and most worst life experience in my life.
> To be honest, i hope i will forget Uber name after 1 month, after daily medication of 6 pack of Heineken, that i hope will disinfect my brain of all and any so on and so forth my brain knows of Uber.
> 
> Ubering has been an unique experience, that nothing in this world will ever come close to or substitute it. For that i am thankful. But, and ... its a big but... If i had to do it all over again, i would rather be a custodial engineer at a pre-school, cleaning toilets after 5 year olds.
> 
> IMHO..... Uber is a domestic labor terrorist, that requires no explanation.
> 
> Good luck... and .. good bye.


Congrats...you deserve all the good that's coming your way. Uber isn't worth anybody's time, effort, or vehicle. I'm at 3K rides myself and I can't even bring myself to getting into the streets some days/nights. Remember: Uber drivers don't let others become TNC drivers!


----------



## KGB7

Uberbrethren said:


> KGB7 - Sounds like you are a person who should have gotten a gold watch for retiring. 4K rides is a ton and it can wear on you. Just know that many of the folks you drove subconsciously appreciated the fact that you got them to their destination and did it with class and integrity. So hold your head high and enjoy each and every Heineken. You earned them. Best of luck in your future endeavors!


Many pax dont give two rats ass about Uber drivers, because most pax have been spoiled by Uber itself. If Purge was legal in today's society, i would have purged 80% of pax, taken their moneys, and pawned their personal possessions. Muahahhahaha (in Bender's voice).


----------



## KGB7

oscardelta said:


> I don't intend on working for Uber or Lyft again. I start my new job on Monday. Still, there is a voice in the darkest corner of my mind telling me to log in and accept a request and not even bother to go pick them up. Just wait for the texts and calls wondering where I am, why it's taking so long, why my car doesn't appear to be moving anywhere, and respond: "I'm on the way. Be there shortly." All the while I'll be sitting on the couch in my boxer shorts and eating a sandwich.
> 
> I won't do it, but it's fun to think about.


I gained 5lbs after few days by no longer working for Uber.
Happy people get fat, psychopaths join a gym and Uber drivers... end up shooting people.


----------



## KGB7

oscardelta said:


> Congratulations! Don't look back, it will only make you bitter. Hopefully you got out with your car and your sanity relatively intact.
> "What do you mean you won't stop at Walgreens and McDonald's? I'm paying you SIX WHOLE DOLLARS for this ride!"
> Who needs that crap?
> '


Bite my shiny metal ass! Muahahahhaha!


----------



## KGB7

SEAL Team 5 said:


> With this I could tell you are definitely burned out. Either you drove 18 hours a day 7 days a week or all your fares were no longer than 2 miles. I drive 60 hours a week for anywhere between 40-50 fares per week. Granted, I know my fares are longer then X fares. But that is an insane work ethic you have. No one can ever say that you never tried. Just hope you didn't ruin your vehicle. Good luck in the future.


Lets just say i chased after the golden goose, murican dream or some worthless shiny crap to make myself feel better about myself.

Its all nonsense. Uber is the black hole in the distant galaxy that sucks the life and self dignity out of you.


----------



## KGB7

ABC123DEF said:


> Congrats...you deserve all the good that's coming your way. Uber isn't worth anybody's time, effort, or vehicle. I'm at 3K rides myself and I get even bring myself to getting into the streets some days/nights. Remember: Uber drivers don't let others become TNC drivers!


Get out while you still have sanity. Obamacare doesnt pay for personal padded cells and daily injections of electrotherapy.


----------



## KGB7

Tedgey said:


> I have those


PM me or dont, if you want to simultaneously humane torture 1,000 pax according to UN statue or whatever. Do PM me, i got a good deal from ebay on 100% cotton towels, not made by Muricans.


----------



## KGB7

Do the Bender dance!


----------



## KMANDERSON

KGB7 said:


> After a year of Ubering and over 4k rides, i am relieved by ten fold, by getting away from Ubers worst financial dependant clutches.
> 
> In other words... i have quit Uber.
> 
> I will look back for many decades as long as i live and look back at Uber as the most interesting and most worst life experience in my life.
> To be honest, i hope i will forget Uber name after 1 month, after daily medication of 6 pack of Heineken, that i hope will disinfect my brain of all and any so on and so forth my brain knows of Uber.
> 
> Ubering has been an unique experience, that nothing in this world will ever come close to or substitute it. For that i am thankful. But, and ... its a big but... If i had to do it all over again, i would rather be a custodial engineer at a pre-school, cleaning toilets after 5 year olds.
> 
> IMHO..... Uber is a domestic labor terrorist, that requires no explanation.
> 
> Good luck... and .. good bye.


You will be back.


----------



## KGB7

KMANDERSON said:


> You will be back.


Nope. Not after ill be doing the legal thing that many have done to recover money from Uber. And if i could go back, i wouldnt. Washing dishes or doing laundry at a local mega hotel is far more soothing for my nerves.

Uber is half the problem of the Uber, the other half of the Uber problem, is the PAX Uber has created. I would rather transport dead bodies in my trunk for same rate, then to ever again give rides to Uber living PAX.
Dead people dont complain, cant rate you, dont leave trash behind or puke in the back seats, they dont get mildly aggressive while sober or drunk.
I can fit at least 20 Urns in my trunk. Thats 20 pool rides at the same time. Quiet, peaceful, 20 times the income, good tips from the families, free food and alcohol, single vulnerable women who are in need of comfort. 
Dead people are far better customers.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

It's refreshing to see that more and more drivers are seeing the light about uber. I feel bad (wink, wink) though that riders like "coldrider", and "noneedtotip" will have to take the bus if uberx drivers evenually cease to exist!


----------



## NASCAR1991

Uberbrethren said:


> KGB7 - Sounds like you are a person who should have gotten a gold watch for retiring. 4K rides is a ton and it can wear on you. Just know that many of the folks you drove subconsciously appreciated the fact that you got them to their destination and did it with class and integrity. So hold your head high and enjoy each and every Heineken. You earned them. Best of luck in your future endeavors!


I have almost 10 k in less then 2 years.
I hate this everyone sooooo much now.
I kick people out almost every day. I cus them out. And i never ever take directions from no one.
This crap is garbage


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares

NASCAR1991 said:


> I have almost 10 k in less then 2 years.
> I hate this everyone sooooo much now.
> I kick people out almost every day. I cus them out. And i never ever take directions from no one.
> This crap is garbage


Well, it seems you are making a rational choice.... the talk of Uber's ***Massive turnover rate***, whatever that is is I guess is confirmatory... whether its more than the standard taxi, retail, fast food or other industry at this time I don't know...

That said, given my screenname, and relative intermediate status as a former cab driver, many of you , after 3000 fares or so are ready for almost an *Alcoholics Anonynomous* type experience....

I don't know, a claim thru the *Veterans Administration* is unlikely, but *Post Traumatic Stress Disorder* is far more common in the civilian ranks than military.

The SSI and SSDI (Social Security disability ) already recognize PTSD as a mental RFC claim... maybe a subvariant of *Uberitis anxiety disorder* will be recognized in the future....

Oh well..... there are probably numerous *Master's thesis in Psychology* available in this stuff ....

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## NASCAR1991

60000_TaxiFares said:


> Well, it seems you are making a rational choice.... the talk of Uber's ***Massive turnover rate***, whatever that is is I guess is confirmatory... whether its more than the standard taxi, retail, fast food or other industry at this time I don't know...
> 
> That said, given my screenname, and relative intermediate status as a former cab driver, many of you , after 3000 fares or so are ready for almost an *Alcoholics Anonynomous* type experience....
> 
> I don't know, a claim thru the *Veterans Administration* is unlikely, but *Post Traumatic Stress Disorder* is far more common in the civilian ranks than military.
> 
> The SSI and SSDI (Social Security disability ) already recognize PTSD as a mental RFC claim... maybe a subvariant of *Uberitis anxiety disorder* will be recognized in the future....
> 
> Oh well..... there are probably numerous *Master's thesis in Psychology* available in this stuff ....
> 
> Stay Safe
> 
> CC


It cuz of the rate cuts. Thats im so pissed about.

I was doing dd service for profit for 3 years prior uber. And was happy every day of it. Cuz pay per miles was same and nothing ever changed.
Changed to uber cuz i can do my own hours and back then it was the best gig out there. Now it total shit. Billion nobs. Dirt cheap fares. Pretty soon people be taking uber from cali to florida cuz ita chaper then a plane ticket


----------



## ABC123DEF

I think those of us that have done 3-4K rides have been financially and had our emotions kicked around by an abusive employer...especially if we put so much into doing this when we first started as Foober first came into our respective markets. The promise of "being your own boss" and "owning your own business"...kind of like a franchisee was kind of appealing. I agree with Nascar -- I wouldn't suggest this ill-managed crap of a company to anyone.


----------



## Uberbrethren

We're all defined by our actions and companies are, too. It is impossible to say that the drivers are a concern, much less a priority. The ride itself is a commodity and so are all of us who provide them.


----------



## djangoswango

This is why I have a real job and drive for only Lyft and only during their guarantee hours.

not worth it otherwise.


----------



## Johndito

"When the going gets tough, the tough get going".

Knute Rockne


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares

Johndito said:


> "When the going gets tough, the tough get going".
> 
> Knute Rockne


Brother Bluto -- Animal House


----------



## Johndito

60000_TaxiFares said:


> Brother Bluto -- Animal House


Blutarski borrowed the phrase....


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares

Johndito said:


> Blutarski borrowed the phrase....


No way.....

CC


----------



## elelegido

NASCAR1991 said:


> I have almost 10 k in less then 2 years.
> I hate this everyone sooooo much now.
> I kick people out almost every day. I cus them out. And i never ever take directions from no one.
> This crap is garbage


Look on the bright side - you are eligible to claim your special fuel discount.


----------



## kakauber

KGB7 said:


> After a year of Ubering and over 4k rides, i am relieved by ten fold, by getting away from Ubers worst financial dependant clutches.
> 
> In other words... i have quit Uber.
> 
> I will look back for many decades as long as i live and look back at Uber as the most interesting and most worst life experience in my life.
> To be honest, i hope i will forget Uber name after 1 month, after daily medication of 6 pack of Heineken, that i hope will disinfect my brain of all and any so on and so forth my brain knows of Uber.
> 
> Ubering has been an unique experience, that nothing in this world will ever come close to or substitute it. For that i am thankful. But, and ... its a big but... If i had to do it all over again, i would rather be a custodial engineer at a pre-school, cleaning toilets after 5 year olds.
> 
> IMHO..... Uber is a domestic labor terrorist, that requires no explanation.
> 
> Good luck... and .. good bye.


Congrats. Enjoy your life and dont look back. I bet you got PTSD from all the driving and I understand. The business model will fail.


----------



## NASCAR1991

elelegido said:


> Look on the bright side - you are eligible to claim your special fuel discount.


No my car dont use gas


----------



## Kalee

Make sure to email uber and tell them to remove all of your information from their systems. I did. It ensures that you will not relapse, even though I noticed the longer I was away, the less likely I was to go back. Sickening is the thought that I was ever entwined in that nightmare.

Also, uber hates when asked to remove a driver completely from their systems because it shows as a decrease in drivers on the books. It's one thing if you simply maintain an account but just don't drive - you're still counted as a driver and the more drivers on the books the better it will look to investors.
Tell them to scrub your info from their systems.


----------



## Flarpy

I have a feeling that the incredibly low driver retention rate is precisely the reason Uber is so desperately researching driverless cars.

Someday everyone will know someone who drove for Uber and will know how awful it is for drivers. At that point the ceaseless supply of new drivers will dry up and Uber won't be able to continue its current business plan. They better hope, when that happens, that driverless cars are a reality.


----------



## KGB7

Flarpy said:


> I have a feeling that the incredibly low driver retention rate is precisely the reason Uber is so desperately researching driverless cars.
> 
> Someday everyone will know someone who drove for Uber and will know how awful it is for drivers. At that point the ceaseless supply of new drivers will dry up and Uber won't be able to continue its current business plan. They better hope, when that happens, that driverless cars are a reality.


The biggest downside to self driving cars is: Uber will have to subcontract a company that will daily clean their cars. College kids and drunk people will abuse these cars. Thus Uber will have to pay more frequently to keep the cars clean.
You and I on the other hand, kept our cars clean on our own time and dime.

And since Uber in our experience, looks after and trusts PAX first, no pax will pay a clean up fee, unless these cars have a dozen cameras recording 24/7. Then you have to hire people to review videos. You have to pay for server storage for gigs and gigs of videos.

Self driving cars look good on paper, but it fails in practiexperience. Human labor is cheaper in the long run in this business.


----------



## KGB7

Kalee said:


> Make sure to email uber and tell them to remove all of your information from their systems. I did. It ensures that you will not relapse, even though I noticed the longer I was away, the less likely I was to go back. Sickening is the thought that I was ever entwined in that nightmare.
> 
> Also, uber hates when asked to remove a driver completely from their systems because it shows as a decrease in drivers on the books. It's one thing if you simply maintain an account but just don't drive - you're still counted as a driver and the more drivers on the books the better it will look to investors.
> Tell them to scrub your info from their systems.


I've hired an attorney who will do this, after we have a dance off in the court with Uber.


----------



## groovyguru

KGB7 said:


> After a year of Ubering and over 4k rides, i am relieved by ten fold, by getting away from Ubers worst financial dependant clutches.
> 
> In other words... i have quit Uber.
> 
> I will look back for many decades as long as i live and look back at Uber as the most interesting and most worst life experience in my life.
> To be honest, i hope i will forget Uber name after 1 month, after daily medication of 6 pack of Heineken, that i hope will disinfect my brain of all and any so on and so forth my brain knows of Uber.
> 
> Ubering has been an unique experience, that nothing in this world will ever come close to or substitute it. For that i am thankful. But, and ... its a big but... If i had to do it all over again, i would rather be a custodial engineer at a pre-school, cleaning toilets after 5 year olds.
> 
> IMHO..... Uber is a domestic labor terrorist, that requires no explanation.
> 
> Good luck... and .. good bye.


So say we all!


----------



## groovyguru

oscardelta said:


> I don't intend on working for Uber or Lyft again. I start my new job on Monday. Still, there is a voice in the darkest corner of my mind telling me to log in and accept a request and not even bother to go pick them up. Just wait for the texts and calls wondering where I am, why it's taking so long, why my car doesn't appear to be moving anywhere, and respond: "I'm on the way. Be there shortly." All the while I'll be sitting on the couch in my boxer shorts and eating a sandwich.
> 
> I won't do it, but it's fun to think about.


I did it. And it was fun.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

KGB7 said:


> After a year of Ubering and over 4k rides, i am relieved by ten fold, by getting away from Ubers worst financial dependant clutches.
> 
> In other words... i have quit Uber.
> 
> I will look back for many decades as long as i live and look back at Uber as the most interesting and most worst life experience in my life.
> To be honest, i hope i will forget Uber name after 1 month, after daily medication of 6 pack of Heineken, that i hope will disinfect my brain of all and any so on and so forth my brain knows of Uber.
> 
> Ubering has been an unique experience, that nothing in this world will ever come close to or substitute it. For that i am thankful. But, and ... its a big but... If i had to do it all over again, i would rather be a custodial engineer at a pre-school, cleaning toilets after 5 year olds.
> 
> IMHO..... Uber is a domestic labor terrorist, that requires no explanation.
> 
> Good luck... and .. good bye.


I like you a lot KGB7

But

Less mouse to feed

Sayonara buddy

Tell the world what you saw


----------



## johny456us

KGB7 said:


> The biggest downside to self driving cars is: Uber will have to subcontract a company that will daily clean their cars. College kids and drunk people will abuse these cars. Thus Uber will have to pay more frequently to keep the cars clean.
> You and I on the other hand, kept our cars clean on our own time and dime.
> 
> And since Uber in our experience, looks after and trusts PAX first, no pax will pay a clean up fee, unless these cars have a dozen cameras recording 24/7. Then you have to hire people to review videos. You have to pay for server storage for gigs and gigs of videos.
> 
> Self driving cars look good on paper, but it fails in practiexperience. Human labor is cheaper in the long run in this business.


Driverless cars will be more expensive upfront, but in the long run far cheaper and far higher customer satisfaction. Its the way everything will be in 10-15 years, if it doesn't need a skilled human, then it'll be replaced by computers, guaranteed. This has been Uber's and Lyft's gameplan since their inception, to use desperate people to pawn their cars for pennies to penetrate the market and establish a large customer base, then make it cheaper and cheaper as they fund and research driverless cars. Once those are viable within another 5-10 years, then bye bye bottom tier workers.


----------



## FormerUber

johny456us said:


> Driverless cars will be more expensive upfront, but in the long run far cheaper and far higher customer satisfaction. Its the way everything will be in 10-15 years, if it doesn't need a skilled human, then it'll be replaced by computers, guaranteed. This has been Uber's and Lyft's gameplan since their inception, to use desperate people to pawn their cars for pennies to penetrate the market and establish a large customer base, then make it cheaper and cheaper as they fund and research driverless cars. Once those are viable within another 5-10 years, then bye bye bottom tier workers.


No way they could go driverless. The PAX would go through withdrawal not being able to ask a driver how long they've been Ubering, what they do for a real job, and are they making tons of money like Uber advertises...


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares

johny456us said:


> Driverless cars will be more expensive upfront, but in the long run far cheaper and far higher customer satisfaction. Its the way everything will be in 10-15 years, if it doesn't need a skilled human, then it'll be replaced by computers, guaranteed. This has been Uber's and Lyft's gameplan since their inception, to use desperate people to pawn their cars for pennies to penetrate the market and establish a large customer base, then make it cheaper and cheaper as they fund and research driverless cars. Once those are viable within another 5-10 years, then bye bye bottom tier workers.


Before *driverless cars* one would expect driverless :

A) *Large Semi trucks*..... many routes simple point a to b only* 1 or 3 trips* a day.

B) Driverless ( and crewless) *Locomotives*. One track, no dodging lanes in traffic, massive current safety infrastructure...

C) *Driverless passenger trains*, mainly *subways and mass transit* in cities..... One track again, same routes (some for 120 years), no pedestrians etc etc...

Haven't seen *any sign of these on the horizon*... There are *far more* current and former independent contractor truckers than there are or ever will be Uber and other timeshare drivers... There are far less *heavy trucks* on the road than there are passenger vehicles.

So look for the *Trains* , both *freight and mass transit* to be going "driverless" far before you see even the first 7 million driverless cars....

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## johny456us

60000_TaxiFares said:


> Before *driverless cars* one would expect driverless :
> 
> A) *Large Semi trucks*..... many routes simple point a to b only* 1 or 3 trips* a day.
> 
> B) Driverless ( and crewless) *Locomotives*. One track, no dodging lanes in traffic, massive current safety infrastructure...
> 
> C) *Driverless passenger trains*, mainly *subways and mass transit* in cities..... One track again, same routes (some for 120 years), no pedestrians etc etc...
> 
> Haven't seen *any sign of these on the horizon*... There are *far more* current and former independent contractor truckers than there are or ever will be Uber and other timeshare drivers... There are far less *heavy trucks* on the road than there are passenger vehicles.
> 
> So look for the *Trains* , both *freight and mass transit* to be going "driverless" far before you see even the first 7 million driverless cars....
> 
> Stay Safe
> 
> CC


True, but a lot can change in 10-15 years. Hardly anyone had a cell phone 15 years ago, but since 2010 everyone has had a smartphone with the most accurate gps systems and phone cameras that rival dedicated camera systems, and so on. And they just completed their test truck convoy through Europe last month. A lot will start changing soon as the cogs have been in motion for at least the last few years, and leading up to that change will be further and further rate reductions. Tesla already has autopilot capabilities on its cars. And google's cars have already done 10 million miles of testing.

Change comes faster than you think. Have an exit strategy.


----------



## KGB7

FormerUber said:


> No way they could go driverless. The PAX would go through withdrawal not being able to ask a driver how long they've been Ubering, what they do for a real job, and are they making tons of money like Uber advertises...


Give me turn by turn directions.

Or verbally abuse me, because I'm taking the 18th Street instead of one way 17th Street.


----------



## Aztek98

My last day with rideshare. I can fantasize about the possibilities of how to annoy an uptight skinny jean wearing ******bag to the point of screaming let me out while not breaking any laws.


----------



## vaybar

Uber's business model is to exploit and enslave the working class of America while enriching the Uber elites off of their labor. They are the lowest of the low who have awakened my consciousness and expanded my understanding of abuse in the free markets.


----------



## Uber2.0

vaybar said:


> Uber's business model is to exploit and enslave the working class of America while enriching the Uber elites off of their labor. They are the lowest of the low who have awakened my consciousness and expanded my understanding of abuse in the free markets.


Uber will be sued out of business in the next 3-5 years for violating all sorts of labor laws, not participating in Obamacare, and by passengers/drivers families who had their loved ones tragically die during Uber.

Uber has burned all their good faith by slashing fares to below dirt rates. A driver will only drive so long for less than minimum wage before finding something that pays better.

Get what you can out of Uber. Only accept surge, and never EVER accept pool requests. Cancel all "fake" surge requests and contest every fare to keep their overseas slave army of CSRs busy explaining why Uber keeping $2.75 on a $5.75 min charge ride is acceptable.

Uber is NOT our friend and is NOT looking out for our best interest. Uber is valued at BILLIONS and yet it still cuts fares on a quarterly basis to try and squeeze all it can out of its drivers. Soon Uber will go with "free rides" for all passengers and pay drivers only based on incentives (drive 3 rides per hour, hit 99% acceptance for 21 straight days, and we'll pay you $20/hr!!) kind of BS

The end of Uber is quickly approaching. Think MySpace just as Facebook was getting traction


----------



## midtownhm

4000 trips in one year? That's about 350 trips a week, or about 40 trips a day?!! I generally do about 10 trips in 4 hours, so you must have been working 16 hour days?!!!! Ever heard of moderation or taking a day (!) off?


----------



## DieselkW

4000 lifetime trips, not annually. 


midtownhm said:


> 4000 trips in one year? That's about 350 trips a week, or about 40 trips a day?!! I generally do about 10 trips in 4 hours, so you must have been working 16 hour days?!!!! Ever heard of moderation or taking a day (!) off?


My quit coincided with the last rate cut in January. I deleted the Uber apps, both partner and pax. Won't use them for a ride, won't drive for them.

I did keep Lyft... if I ever need a ride, that's my platform.

I drove a friend to the airport a few days ago, 5am drop off. Figured I might be able to catch a ride with someone going back home and get paid to drive back, so I popped the Lyft app back on.

That was enough to remind me how much it sucks to let strangers get in my car. Pickup pin was not where she was, she didn't say more than 5 words the whole trip across town. I picked her up in a depressing quappy little neighborhood and dropped her off in an even worse one. $13 minus $2.60 and no tip.

Run away. Don't look back. Uber is like the Matrix. You think you're having a good life, but you're actually cramped into a tiny little space with no actual free will or chance to escape while your car is slowly rotting away for the benefit of a few idiots running things in S.F.


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily

Don't let the door hit you on the way out and now turning to the next ten in line to take your place.... 4 million people turn 21 every year alone. People...nothing hits saturation...Amway...50 years of just show this to other people...blah blah blah. People quitting faster than you can "get em in" and Amway is still going, and the only ones making money. Hope is one of Satan's best weapons of distruction. Oh..I hope this works out, I hope this gets better, I hope they raise the rates, I hope I hope I hope....until, f* this I'm done with this..............NEXT


----------



## UberSaur

KGB7 said:


> After a year of Ubering and over 4k rides, i am relieved by ten fold, by getting away from Ubers worst financial dependant clutches.
> 
> In other words... i have quit Uber.
> 
> I will look back for many decades as long as i live and look back at Uber as the most interesting and most worst life experience in my life.
> To be honest, i hope i will forget Uber name after 1 month, after daily medication of 6 pack of Heineken, that i hope will disinfect my brain of all and any so on and so forth my brain knows of Uber.
> 
> Ubering has been an unique experience, that nothing in this world will ever come close to or substitute it. For that i am thankful. But, and ... its a big but... If i had to do it all over again, i would rather be a custodial engineer at a pre-school, cleaning toilets after 5 year olds.
> 
> IMHO..... Uber is a domestic labor terrorist, that requires no explanation.
> 
> Good luck... and .. good bye.


UberSaur has had enough too..


----------



## ColdRider

ChortlingCrison said:


> It's refreshing to see that more and more drivers are seeing the light about uber. I feel bad (wink, wink) though that riders like "coldrider", and "noneedtotip" will have to take the bus if uberx drivers evenually cease to exist!


You mad.

I'm sure that when minimum wage is risen and people can't even get a job flipping a burger without a degree or five to ten years experience, they will turn to uber.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Oh and mr14 will provide you with even more company.


----------



## Huberis

Uberbrethren said:


> 4K rides is a ton and it can wear on you.





SEAL Team 5 said:


> With this I could tell you are definitely burned out. Either you drove 18 hours a day 7 days a week or all your fares were no longer than 2 miles. I drive 60 hours a week for anywhere between 40-50 fares per week.


As a taxi driver working about 48 hours a week, would expect to run about 5-6,000 fares a year. Uber is very convenient for pax but that is truly at the expense of the drive. Claims of driving 60 hours a week on Uber's app to the tune of 40 - 50 fares is not uncommon. Uber is divorced from the headache and burden of car ownership. They throw cars at the problem and allow the general public to assume that something so convenient must be equally efficient. Not so.

Good luck KGB7, clearly you put some real time and energy into the last year.


----------



## rideshareguycolumbus

oscardelta said:


> I don't intend on working for Uber or Lyft again. I start my new job on Monday. Still, there is a voice in the darkest corner of my mind telling me to log in and accept a request and not even bother to go pick them up. Just wait for the texts and calls wondering where I am, why it's taking so long, why my car doesn't appear to be moving anywhere, and respond: "I'm on the way. Be there shortly." All the while I'll be sitting on the couch in my boxer shorts and eating a sandwich.
> 
> I won't do it, but it's fun to think about.





oscardelta said:


> I don't intend on working for Uber or Lyft again. I start my new job on Monday. Still, there is a voice in the darkest corner of my mind telling me to log in and accept a request and not even bother to go pick them up. Just wait for the texts and calls wondering where I am, why it's taking so long, why my car doesn't appear to be moving anywhere, and respond: "I'm on the way. Be there shortly." All the while I'll be sitting on the couch in my boxer shorts and eating a sandwich.
> 
> I won't do it, but it's fun to think about.


LMAO


----------



## nash801

oscardelta said:


> I don't intend on working for Uber or Lyft again. I start my new job on Monday. Still, there is a voice in the darkest corner of my mind telling me to log in and accept a request and not even bother to go pick them up. Just wait for the texts and calls wondering where I am, why it's taking so long, why my car doesn't appear to be moving anywhere, and respond: "I'm on the way. Be there shortly." All the while I'll be sitting on the couch in my boxer shorts and eating a sandwich.
> 
> I won't do it, but it's fun to think about.


Come on..do it!


----------



## nash801

SEAL Team 5 said:


> With this I could tell you are definitely burned out. Either you drove 18 hours a day 7 days a week or all your fares were no longer than 2 miles. I drive 60 hours a week for anywhere between 40-50 fares per week. Granted, I know my fares are longer then X fares. But that is an insane work ethic you have. No one can ever say that you never tried. Just hope you didn't ruin your vehicle. Good luck in the future.


Ive done 3300 rides in 6 months


----------

